# Garage lighting?



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning DW'ers, I'm in need of some lighting for my garage walls. 

I have a twin halogen tripod light, plus 2 single halogens. I'd like some strips or silimar mounted to the walls so I haven't got to trapes lights & wires about. 

What do you guys use? My garage isn't massively wide, so need to make the most of the space. 

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

try get a mixture of led and halogen lights and how good are you at wiring ?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My brother in law is a leccy, plus my fiance is good at wiring!

Any suggestions which lights & where from?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

leds are now so cheap

get a few 10 watt ones for general illumination on roof and side walls

and the 50 watt for swirl spotting and

metal halide 150 watt

sorted lol


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

quick eBay search for you 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIR-Motio...t=UK_Garden_Lighting&var=&hash=item338ddf363f


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Clean ocd said:


> quick eBay search for you
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIR-Motio...t=UK_Garden_Lighting&var=&hash=item338ddf363f


Sorry to hijack the thread, interested in these myself. I presume it would be the cool white colour and without the sensor?


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

saul said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, interested in these myself. I presume it would be the cool white colour and without the sensor?


yeah and some halogen ones swell as led alone don't show up defects


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Better with metal halide but there you go

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...d2768/Slimline+Metal+Halide+Floodlight/p79880
No not cheap but show up a lot more than halogens..


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

How about these

http://www.screwfix.com/p/xq-lite-led-cob-floodlight-20w-black/10988


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I have these, quite bright for a 10w LED. Main reason I went for them is I wanted something very slim line as they are fixed to the side of the garage wall so didn't want anything to protrude too far for when I put the cars away.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151214078...49&var=450254603839&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Better with metal halide but there you go
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Lig...d2768/Slimline+Metal+Halide+Floodlight/p79880
> No not cheap but show up a lot more than halogens..


I have 2 of these in my garage, awesome for spotting swirls.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its like being on a garage forecourt.
If halides dont show them they aint there.


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

I'm just in the building stages of my new garage and recently fitted these from Ebay. 50w Cree LED floodlights and they are great units for the money




























These with the x24 3.5w 35w (equivalent output) spots means there's no dark spots in the garage whatsoever


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

lejenko said:


> I'm just in the building stages of my new garage and recently fitted these from Ebay. 50w Cree LED floodlights and they are great units for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


done it and done it right  :thumb: nice


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm after some 6 ft LED lights to replace my 8ft fluorescent ones which I understand you cannot get any more.
Any ideas where I can get 2 sets from please and should I get white light??


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

camerashy said:


> I'm after some 6 ft LED lights to replace my 8ft fluorescent ones which I understand you cannot get any more.
> Any ideas where I can get 2 sets from please and should I get white light??


hi mate I work for an LED company and we are due to get in an 8ft Led conversion tube also already keep 6ft in stock pm me if you need details as I can tell you which company you could buy from


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lejenko said:


> I'm just in the building stages of my new garage and recently fitted these from Ebay. 50w Cree LED floodlights and they are great units for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just how I want mine! Where did u get the floodlights? EBay seem to be the best price atm.


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

Magpiev6 the eBay item number was 181473292724 seller led-shoppingmall and they were £30.99 each there the classic 50w White colour 6000-7000k. Hope that helps and thanks for the comments guys


----------



## JamieB911 (Apr 16, 2012)

Led hut have some good offers & quick delivery. I've got a few from them & very impressed.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been speaking to the guys at work, one in particular has done this set up in his unit but used halogen strip lighting instead. He said I'd need lots of led lights to prevent any dark spots. 

I'm torn now.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

If the led lights are to aid polishing, could they not be at a lower level instead.?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

This is what I was going to do anyway. Have 30w high level to help with general lighting then a couple of 50w mid way for correction. They seemed adamant I was wrong?


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I cannot see any problems with this set up in that case.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

magpieV6 - what did you buy in the end - any pics?

steve from wath - do you use the metal halide on a stand for polishing or wall mounted - also how do you use the 50watt (LED?) for swirl spotting? Any pics?

Thanks - Geoff


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

In all respect to lejenko's install I think that is too much light from too many differing angles.
You have created lots of downward light using the downlights and then used LED floodlights for the side. 
The light will simply bounce off the cars and actually mask certain defects.
This is why most studios have florescent lights and use a work light to create task lighting on panels in which they can adjust,angle and fiddle with when working a panel. 
On the floods you will only have tilt adjustment.

I have installed lighting in many detailing studios including a few guys from here and I always steer clear of LED. I tend to go for a high output T5 Florescent fitting which gives a clear and consistent body of light and I always recommend the detailers to use a tripod and install lower level lighting to get around shadows that the cars themselves can create.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

That makes sense! Having read lots of threads I was thinking to settle on overhead fluorescents and metal hydride on a stand.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Watched this video the other day about lighting and it clears it up very well. The fella in the video says that Halogens can actually build heat up on the panel, due to the heat being radiated from the light where as LED's won't. Also LED's show more defects than Halogens. Plus, lights show the most defects when are pointed straight down at the paint. Here's the vid: :thumb:






The lighting bit is on a wee bit in the video, but is still worth watching the whole thing.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah Rian, I watched that earlier this evening. I know that a white reflector is better than the silver according to the vid. I was under the impression that the MH lights gave off less heat than the halogens - can someone possibly clarify pls?
Thanks - Geoff


----------

